# My girl bought Clenbuterol, Help



## Junkboxer (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok so she bought Clenbuterol 40 (60 tabs 40mcg/tab) . Im worried only because as an ectomoph bodybuilder ive never had interest in weight loss so i have NO interest or experience with clen. Help me build a protocol for her please. shes 5'5" and weighs around 120lbs. the only thing i know about this drug is that you do 2 weeks on/2 weeks off, other than that i have no idea. do you jump back on it after being off for two weeks? i also heard clen is rough on the heart so i gave her this list of supplements to buy along with something for her liver:

Hawthorn berry extract
celery seed extract
liv52
*i also told her she needs to up her water intake

what other herbs/vitamins/supplements do you recommend? what dosage of clen? when to take it? for how long? Do you gain all your weight back once you stop? im sorry for the newb questions but shes looking at me for help so the first thing i thought of was you guys. you all always steered me in the right direction in the past.

Thanks so much guys. ​


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 3, 2012)

5"5 and 120lbs. and she wants to run clen? wtf is wrong with your girl.....


----------



## Zane (Jul 3, 2012)

She wont like it! Hell i barely do GD shakes are hard to get used to.


----------



## Junkboxer (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm from Long Island, New York. Our women like to look like barbie dolls. i cant complain. Honestly though, whats a good LOW DOSE setup i cant present to her. 

**im estimating her weight btw, im not exactly sure. she could weigh a little more than that.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Clen is great my recommendation is to start with 20mcg a day and go up from there u til the sides are too much. I wouldn't recommend above 80mcg a day. Clen+t3 is great.


----------



## Junkboxer (Jul 3, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Clen is great my recommendation is to start with 20mcg a day and go up from there u til the sides are too much. I wouldn't recommend above 80mcg a day. Clen+t3 is great.


so half a pill a day and take the dosage from there? when do you take it? morning? empty stomach?



and any other support supplements you guys recommend? 2 weeks on/2 off, then off for a month and jump back on?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 3, 2012)

Please read the first section of this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...rugs-if-youre-female-helping-female-read.html

I don't know what she looks like but IMO she would probably do well to look at her diet and build up some lean muscle mass. BTW please don't get ideas from the rest of that article about "putting" her on steroids either. Whatever it is she wants to accomplish can most likely be done very easily w/ an optimized diet and some training. Please don't go near the t3. 

Does she train or do anything towards leaning out w/o the drugs?


----------



## bjg (Jul 4, 2012)

Clen is never a good option to lose weight, only hard work and discipline is......and at 120 lbs!!!!!!come on !  i don't think she needs clen or anything , she probably needs a good wake up call...just kidding...the best thing for her is to start lifting and work out as sassy suggested....


----------



## XYZ (Jul 4, 2012)

^^Is natty and has never used anything.  His advice is bad at best.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 4, 2012)

you expect us to believe that your girlfriend bought it from EK by herself?


really?


----------



## Junkboxer (Jul 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> you expect us to believe that your girlfriend bought it from EK by herself?
> 
> 
> really?


haha she actually knows the whole ordering process; i think its kinda cute actually. obviously from me though. shes known me for 7 years, i try not to be a bad influence but i guess i just rub off on her (in more ways than one...HIOOOOOOOO)

anyway, c'mon guys, shes a stubborn person like me so she will be doing this. Im here to make sure she does this the SAFEST AND LOWEST DOSE way possible. if it really works for her i might just do a CRAZY bulk and then run clen after. only if it works for her.

she trains mostly with cardio machines, yoga/Pilates classes, and VERY LITTLE free weight work with dumbbells and such. *<----im not a fan of how she trains so while we wait for her clen to come i want to get her training protocol on a correct tract. Her gym offers cardio machines/yoga/pilates/weight resistance machines/free weights/smith machines/squat racks (its an LA FITNESS, they have everything you could ever need, *despite the tool bags that go there*)

^how can i construct her a nice workout routine that will combine almost everything?*


----------



## Zane (Jul 4, 2012)

I am 250 and run super clen 50's . I start at 253om and by day 3 i feel i can take a full 50. Then 3i more days 75. Then so on up to 125. 3 weeks on . Let her start at 20 and she will know if and when she can up it.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 4, 2012)

at her stats I would advise you look after her health and at only 120 i dont think she should cut anymore.
but maybe this will help you---> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...hermogenics-fat-burning-newbie-must-read.html


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 4, 2012)

never use a typical dosing protocol with clen and NEVER EVER EVER JUDGE POTENCY BY SHAKES OR SIDES

i always have men and women start with 20mcg only and a half hour later take digital thermometer to see that body temp is up 1-2 degrees...then every 2-4 hours take temp again...if it's dropped to normal, take another 20mcg...if it's still raised then wait a couple more hours...also stop clen at least 2-4 hours before going to bed...there are many options for cycling it too...some prefer 2 weeks on followed by 2 weeks off, while others it's 2 days on and 2 days off...lots of choices


----------



## blergs. (Jul 4, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> never use a typical dosing protocol with clen and NEVER EVER EVER JUDGE POTENCY BY SHAKES OR SIDES
> 
> i always have men and women start with 20mcg only and a half hour later take digital thermometer to see that body temp is up 1-2 degrees...then every 2-4 hours take temp again...if it's dropped to normal, take another 20mcg...if it's still raised then wait a couple more hours...also stop clen at least 2-4 hours before going to bed...there are many options for cycling it too...some prefer 2 weeks on followed by 2 weeks off, while others it's 2 days on and 2 days off...lots of choices



You can also always grab a bottle of Keto (Ketotifen) from CEM and run it as long as you want with out needing time off due to receptors and keep getting effects from clen or albuterol.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jul 4, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> so half a pill a day and take the dosage from there? when do you take it? morning? empty stomach?
> 
> 
> 
> and any other support supplements you guys recommend? 2 weeks on/2 off, then off for a month and jump back on?



Yep half a pill. I take mine upon waking before meal 1 all at once. I've split doses up and didn't notice any difference. I run it during my entire prep straight without any problems. I don't do 2 on 2 off and don't run keto with it.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 5, 2012)

Do 20 mcgs and see how it is.She will like eather 20 mgs or a little higher.I'm on clen and I sweat more and my cirebis warmer as I can fill it so I know I don't need a thermometer. She will like it.Do 2 weeks in 2 weeks off and do 3/?/? stack the 2 weeks she's off of it.


----------



## Junkboxer (Jul 5, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Do 20 mcgs and see how it is.She will like eather 20 mgs or a little higher.I'm on clen and I sweat more and my cirebis warmer as I can fill it so I know I don't need a thermometer. She will like it.Do 2 weeks in 2 weeks off and do 3/?/? stack the 2 weeks she's off of it.


3/?/? stack?

what happens after the 2 weeks on/2 weeks off btw? can she jump back on? should she take a month off? ill def start her with 20mcg once a day before breakfast. she trains in the morning anyway. now i just gotta set her up with a nice training routine. she looooves cardio but doesnt like messing with weights, we need to change that. any female workout routines you guys know of?


----------



## bjg (Jul 5, 2012)

XYZ said:


> ^^Is natty and has never used anything.  His advice is bad at best.


natty or not i don't think it is a good advice to prescribe clen to anybody ..especially somebody who is 120 lbs don't you think !
and junkboxer: i am not sure if you care about your girlfriend or not , but i if i were you i would try to convince her to stay away from clen , at her body weight all she needs is a good diet and a good routine and that will lead to much better and long lasting results than clen...i am not even sure what would be the benefits of clen in her case. just get Sassy to give her a good lifting routine and stop this nonsense


----------



## XYZ (Jul 5, 2012)

bjg said:


> natty or not i don't think it is a good advice to prescribe clen to anybody ..especially somebody who is 120 lbs don't you think !
> and junkboxer: i am not sure if you care about your girlfriend or not , but i if i were you i would try to convince her to stay away from clen , at her body weight all she needs is a good diet and a good routine and that will lead to much better and long lasting results than clen...i am not even sure what would be the benefits of clen in her case. just get Sassy to give her a good lifting routine and stop this nonsense




The point is that you keep posting about things you have never used or have any experience with.  THAT is the problem I'm having with your posts.  You speak from advertisment articles and steroid profiles on websites.  (You posted several of them in a different thread AFTER I asked you numerous times to produce a medical study, which you never did and said you weren't my "bitch boy".  When in fact you just failed to back up your original argument).

The point of it being that EVERY DRUG will effect EVERY person different and until you try it your basing your comments on what?  It's not personal experience.


----------



## rage racing (Jul 5, 2012)

I can not give you advice until I see pics of the GF.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 5, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I can not give you advice until I see nude pics of the GF.


fixed


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 5, 2012)

and fyi my wife is 115 -117 and she is fine as hell and she is only 5ft.if she was 5ft 5 and that weight she would be to skinny.


----------



## bjg (Jul 5, 2012)

XYZ said:


> The point is that you keep posting about things you have never used or have any experience with.  THAT is the problem I'm having with your posts.  You speak from advertisment articles and steroid profiles on websites.  (You posted several of them in a different thread AFTER I asked you numerous times to produce a medical study, which you never did and said you weren't my "bitch boy".  When in fact you just failed to back up your original argument).
> 
> The point of it being that EVERY DRUG will effect EVERY person different and until you try it your basing your comments on what?  It's not personal experience.


i don't try things to see their effect...my body is not a lab  and  i am not a lab rat. that said, clen is a very well known medicine just read the leaflet on any clen box or any similar medicine and you will see the side effects..it is not that complicated ....( same goes for steroids) 
and anybody at 5'5 120lbs does not need any clen or any kind of drug for slimming or any slimming aid at all 
and by the way , as you know , clen is not designed for weight loss...weight loss is one side effect of clen among others....smoking is also used for weight loss by some...and i don't think clen side effects are any better than smoking...
My point is : when using a medicine, at least use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> 3/?/? stack?
> 
> what happens after the 2 weeks on/2 weeks off btw? can she jump back on? should she take a month off? ill def start her with 20mcg once a day before breakfast. she trains in the morning anyway. now i just gotta set her up with a nice training routine. she looooves cardio but doesnt like messing with weights, we need to change that. any female workout routines you guys know of?




I don't suppose you happened to look at the article I posted?

"Female workouts". Shit. Let's start w/ wtf her diet is. She sounds like she is reasonably active as it is. It also sounds like if she's "fat" at all, she's skinnyfat. To that end I'd be focusing more on the diet and not trying to "burn fat". Its not too much fat - I'd guess its more like lack of muscle. What does her diet look like?


----------



## squigader (Jul 6, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I don't suppose you happened to look at the article I posted?
> 
> "Female workouts". Shit. Let's start w/ wtf her diet is. She sounds like she is reasonably active as it is. It also sounds like if she's "fat" at all, she's skinnyfat. To that end I'd be focusing more on the diet and not trying to "burn fat". Its not too much fat - I'd guess its more like lack of muscle. What does her diet look like?



This.
Get this together first. Calculate her BMR and her caloric needs from that (use this to give you the numbers: BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) Daily Calorie Calculator | Muscle & Strength .) Then work out a macro split (protein/fat/calories) She needs at least 65-70g of protein per day. Work out the exact numbers. Get her lifting for three months nice and properly. You'll get much better results than simply half-assing it with clen and hoping for results (which won't come without a strict diet with numbers.)


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2012)

bjg said:


> i don't try things to see their effect...my body is not a lab  and  i am not a lab rat. that said, clen is a very well known medicine just read the leaflet on any clen box or any similar medicine and you will see the side effects..it is not that complicated ....( same goes for steroids)
> and anybody at 5'5 120lbs does not need any clen or any kind of drug for slimming or any slimming aid at all
> and by the way , as you know , clen is not designed for weight loss...weight loss is one side effect of clen among others....smoking is also used for weight loss by some...and i don't think clen side effects are any better than smoking...
> My point is : when using a medicine, at least use it for its intended purpose.



How would you know how it will affect anyone?  Do you think the same dose will have the exact same effects on two different people? 

You're just too ignorant to admit that you're wrong.

The point isn't "when using a medicine, at least use it for it's intended purpose".  The point is YOU personally have no idea how ANY type of AAS (or in this case clen) would react on you or anyone else seeing that you've never used anything.  That is the point, and you just fail to admit that without having experienced any type of "drug" you have the experience to give people information on it.  THAT IS TERRIBLE ADVICE TO ANYONE, AND NO ONE SHOULD READ YOUR POSTS ON SAID SUBJECT.

I'm sure you have more experience than a lot of people in other areas, and that's great but you're not in a position to give any advice on any type of drug, period.


----------



## Michellepp (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, I was just reading this because i recently bought clen but i am kind of scared to take it.  Did your girl take clen? did it work for her?  I eat very clean and lift weights. I'm 5'4  and weight 120 lbs just like her.  I just want to get shredded for summer.  I'm not looking to lose a lot of weight just need help to get some abs. Thx


----------



## meljimenez25 (Apr 10, 2015)

Junkboxer said:


> Ok so she bought Clenbuterol 40 (60 tabs 40mcg/tab) . Im worried only because as an ectomoph bodybuilder ive never had interest in weight loss so i have NO interest or experience with clen. Help me build a protocol for her please. shes 5'5" and weighs around 120lbs. the only thing i know about this drug is that you do 2 weeks on/2 weeks off, other than that i have no idea. do you jump back on it after being off for two weeks? i also heard clen is rough on the heart so i gave her this list of supplements to buy along with something for her liver:
> 
> Hawthorn berry extract
> celery seed extract
> ...




ok your girl is 5'5.. u estimated her weighing 120lbs for a reason because she's small lol you seriously need to talk to your girl. All she needs to do is eat clean and lift heavy... I'm 5'2 123lbs and I dont even look huge ... she def has body image issues. I grew up in Manhattan and you cant tell me thats how women wants to look.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 21, 2015)

Michellepp said:


> Hi, I was just reading this because i recently bought clen but i am kind of scared to take it.  Did your girl take clen? did it work for her?  I eat very clean and lift weights. I'm 5'4  and weight 120 lbs just like her.  I just want to get shredded for summer.  I'm not looking to lose a lot of weight just need help to get some abs. Thx



Please see the Women & Drugs article stickied on this forum. There is a section on clen. Know wtf you are doing before you buy stuff and are scared to use it.


----------

